# Toyota Hilux (not mine)



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Toyota Hilux (not mine) pics posted now*

Hey guys this isnt my car nor was I involved in the the buildup but it does show some brilliant craftmanship which I thought you guys might enjoy. It belongs to the owner of a local store over here (Australia) and he did nearly all the work himself and he is heavily involved with the work of customer cars which shows some of his dedication to making sure every car they they do is at the same level. Anyway hope you guys enjoy.


SORRY GUYS  i've just got home from work its just after midnight so I will post the pics up here in the morning. As a teaser the system has 
Alpine IVA-D310e
4x Dyn MW160
2x Dyn Esotar
4x IDMax 10"
2x Tru Tech Hammers
1x Tru Tech 4 channel (not sure which model)

http://www.caraudioaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58201&hl=tweakd

p.s. sorry if I'm not meant to post a link like this edit if required.

Luke
After many requests, here are the install pics of our latest demo car......TWEAKD. Black 2004 Toyota Hilux extra cab. I will start with the door install which has two Dynaudio 6" midbass drivers and the Dyn Esotar tweeter in the kicks.
This is the MDF frame to hold the midbass drivers.
Cutting out the original plastic.
Positioning and attatching frame to door panel.
Shaping and blending into original door trim
Contours of build out match original door.
All sanded and ready for retrim.
Glue applied to door panel and to vinyl.
Door retrimmed and cloth insert goin on.
Door finished and waiting for speakers.
All finished with speakers fitted and silver trims.
More install pics to come of the rest of the build up.
Drew


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

It's telling me I need to register -


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Same here...


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are the pics of the sub boxes being built. Keep in mind that you dont even see these enclosures in the finished installation, they are hidden below custom panels.
Basic enclosure with sub rings in place. Note the outside edges of the rings are rebated. This is where the carpet will be attached later.
In car checking angles and fit.
Glassing up the joins internally.
Stretchy carpet is stapled to the MDF to form the shape of the enclosure.
Six layers and resin and glass to give about 10mm thickness.
Both enclosures finished and ready to be bolted into the car.
These enclosures will hold 4 Image Dynamics IDMAX 10 woofers.
Next I will show the build up of the centre console/amp rack.
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now time for the centre console amp rack construction.
This is the initial shape for the new centre console. It goes from just below the rear window all the way down to the gear stick.
One side in place.
Other side in place. You can see in the background the beginings of the sub box cover trims.
All ribs in place and ready for f/glassed material to give shape.
Console covered in cloth ready for the resin to be applied.
First layer of resin.
Reinforcing the rear with 4 layers of fibreglass and resin.
Lots of filler to achieve the desired shape
You can start to see the final shape.
This is the cut out where the distribution block will go.
Next I will show the distribution box construction. Stay tuned.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

The distribution box holds a Stinger Expert 2-way block.
This is the piece cut out of the centre console.
The MDF enclosure to form the base of the distibution box.
Top trim attached to the base enclosure.
These MDF pieces form the entry and exit holes for the cables.
Speaker cloth attached to form the shape required.
This weird assembly of bolts actually pushes the grille cloth into the holes and the resin, when dry, will keep the shape.
Fisrt resin coat.
With four coats of resin now dry, it's time for the filler and lots of sanding.
Distribution all finished, painted and fitted in place.
Next up is the ipod dock install.
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ipod dock and cup holder. 
This is the front part of the console with the cut outs for the ipod dock and cup holder marked.
Console with cutouts removed.
Ipod dock marked out ready to cut.
Dock ready to attach to cutout.
Cup holders marked out ready to cut.
Dock and cup holders glassed and filled.
Sanded and in place for final fit.
Ipod dock and cup holders all finished, painted and fitted in place.
More centre console construction soon.
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

This next part is the centre amp surround.
This is the platform and surround for the TRU Technology amp that runs the front speakers. You will notice that the surround is not yet cut away from the main console. This wil ensure a perfect fit later.
Some of the trim is now cut away to form the shape of the surround.
Reinforcing glued into place.
Grille cloth is stapled over the piece to form the desired shape.
Resin is applied only to the required area.
Four layers of f/glass and resin applied to the rear for strength,
After the resin has set, the marked out shape is cut out and removed from the console.
This is the amp surround once cut out of the main console piece.
Lots of filler and sanding to shape.
Amp surround all finished, painted and fitted into place.
Coming up: the centre console almost finished


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Some random stuff.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

These pics are of the construction of the curved oval surrounds that form the inside edge of the top sub enclosure covers.
I started with a flat piece of MDF cut to the desired shape.
Then using the circular saw, I cut a heap of grooves into the MDF at regular intervals.
The cuts go about 2/3rds of the way through.
This is then bent and nailed to 2 pre cut pieces of MDF to give the curved shape.
The sides are then taped up to stop resin spilling out.
Resin and strips of matting applied to grooved edge.
Fibeglass all set and trim screwed into place.
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sub enclosure cover trims:
This is the rear side wall of the Hilux, The sub box covers will be joined to this and retrimmed as one piece.
Small pieces of MDF are used to form a frame to give the desired shape of the cover trims. Notice that a small edge has been routed around the curved oval piece.This is where carpet will be attatched later.
The entire sub enclosure is masked off to prevent resin dripping on it. More framework to give the shape. The rectangular piece of MDF at the bottom is where one of the sub amps will be mounted.
Stretchy carpet is stapled to the frame.
Resin and fibreglass mat is applied. Four coats should give enough strength.
The side wall of the car is attached to the cover with more fibreglass.
Once the resin is dry, the trim is removed from the car and more fireglass is applied underneath to add more strength.
Lots of filler and more sanding.
This is the recess for the Tru Hammer amplifier.
Both sides finished. Each side is retrimmed in one piece. Behind each Hammer is where the crossovers for the front speakers will be located.
Stay tuned for the pics of the whole install finished.
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

At long last, here are some of the finished pics of Tweakd. The install was actually finished late last year but I have been so busy at work that the pics have taken a back seat for a while.
Here is Tweakd parked across the road from the shop.
Optima yellow top battery with Stinger Expert terminals and Og cable.
Here are the doors showing the two Dynaudio MW160 midbass drivers
Dynaudio Esotar MD330 tweeter mounted in a custom trim in the kick panel. Illuminated with blue LED's.
Four IDMAX10's, Two TRU Hammer's and a TRU T2200 power the system.
Stinger Expert distribution block back lit with blue LED's.
Top view showing the cup holders and custom IPOD dock in the new centre console.
Tweakd on display at Harry's Diner CAASQ.
Now thats finished, time to move on to our next project car.................
Drew


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

So there you go guys now I'll say again I'm Not claiming any involvment in this car, but having heard it I can tell you it sounds absolutely amazing and it runs a flat eq. Anyway I hope you all enjoyed it>

Luke


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for taking the time to post all of that for us, that install is amazing


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice build. I wish I had that kind of budget.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Good god. Definately worth the wait. That's a sweet ass install.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice clean work, really makes me feel lazy.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

any door pod build pics?
looks amazing


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Very nice build. I wish I had that kind of budget.


Don't we all!!! lol


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Luke - thanks so much for taking the time to post all of those pics. That is one of the nicest build up threads I have seen. Also, please tell the gentleman who did the work, thank you for sharing and giving such a thorough explaination of what took place.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Niceyyyyy.. Now I'm really ashamed of my '95 VW Transporter install, that Hilux is a beauty!!!

Regards
Johnny


----------

